# Great skills of the masters in wood carving - Carved decorative patterns for sleeping beds



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Neoclassical style bed with carved decorative patterns


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

simply elegant !!
thank you again, Yamato for taking the time to share your shop with us.


----------

